# is this chantilly?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

This evening I made a tart with puff, blueberries (yummmmm local) and then folded lemon curd into whipped cream....now when it's lightened pastry cream it's called Chantilly....so if it's lightened curd what's it called? Are there additional names for folding compounds or jams into cream?\

Thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Chantilly is Whipped Cream with vanilla and sugar
Opera is Whipped Cream with Pastry Cream
Chiboust is Meringue with Pastry Cream or Curd
Curd with Whipped Cream is beyond my grasp!

best,
m

ps, just got a case of morelles, sauteed in 83% butter, salt , pepper, cognac on a fresh biscuit.mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lemon curd whipped cream on puff with berries .....too good..... guess it's a Julie special.
where's the cream with the morels? yummmmm, hey it's chanterelle season. I've had my priorities out of whack, only made it out for a nominal hunt once and it's a GREAT year.


----------

